# Kenpo/ non-Kenpo events you'd like to attend this year



## ikenpo (Jan 4, 2003)

Once again being nosey...

Doug (cdhall, not Gou although I talk to him has well) and I were talking about what our schedules were for this year and I thought I'd share mine and ask about yours. Which events would you like to realistically attend this year, when and where?

Mine are...

Dan Inosanto - Feb 2nd & 3rd   Wichita Falls, Tx
Huk Planas - Feb (?)      San Antonio, Tx

Progressivecombatconcepts.com camp- March 1st Tampa, Fl

Alamo Camp - May  (?)  San Antinio, Tx

Zach Whinston(sp?) - Sept (?)    San Antonio, Tx

Texas Spirit Camp - Oct (?)      Pipecreek, Tx


and maybe a couple of local tournaments...

Of course with my own training expenses somthing will have to give. 

jb :asian:

p.s. I'll also sneak in a visit to the DCGoldenDragon when I go to my graduation in Phx in July, and I have threatened to visit Doc sometime this year.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 4, 2003)

Well locally here Planas will be in Cleveland at least 3 times this yr. 
Jan. 10 -11.
Aug. 15 -16.
Nov. 14 - 15.

Mr. Wedlake will be in locally as well around June or July (date and time to be scheduled)

I would also like to get to Seig's place twice this year with Mr. Conatser. There are also at least 2 other times I would like to get to a seminar this year.


----------



## Mike (Jan 4, 2003)

American Karate Championships
Massapequa, NY
March 8 & 9
Joe Palanzo
Tom Kelly
Frank Trejo


----------



## Kirk (Jan 4, 2003)

Huk Planas - Feb (?)      San Antonio

Alamo Clinic - May 9th, 10th, & 11th, 2003 San Antonio

Zach Whitson - September 12-13, 2003      San Antonio

Gil Hibben's & Huk Planas' Birthday Bash / Kenpo Camp 
Celebration 2002 - LABOR DAY WEEKEND  Louisville, Kentucky 

The last one is a dream to shoot for, but I'll have to wait and
see.  The wife and I are going to Pittsburgh Aug. 1st for a week,
so it might be a little tight


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2003)

JKKenpo camp in August http://jkkenpo.com

WMAA Camp in May http://wmarnis.com

Wouldnt mind the Gil Hibben's & Huk Planas' Birthday Bash / Kenpo Camp , but finances, etc will deny that op this year.


----------



## Kalicombat (Jan 4, 2003)

Everything JBugg said, plus an impromptu trip to Austin to pick up my Lottery winnings.  I havent won yet, but I did hit 2 numbers on Wed.!!!!

Gary Catherman


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Once again being nosey...
> 
> Doug (cdhall, not Gou although I talk to him has well) and I were talking about what our schedules were for this year and I thought I'd share mine and ask about yours. Which events would you like to realistically attend this year, when and where?
> ...



Wichita Falls? That's my home town!Too bad I have to teach these savages at the High School!

Well, maybe Louisiana, and , or Lexington. One of the two for sure, or even get a higher rank to come over here. Traveling is such a hassle these days.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kalicombat _
> *Everything JBugg said, plus an impromptu trip to Austin to pick up my Lottery winnings.  I havent won yet, but I did hit 2 numbers on Wed.!!!!
> 
> Gary Catherman *



Forget it, I'm gonna win it first, and then I'll set up my own Kenpo Kingdom" here! (Fat chance)


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 4, 2003)

I would love to go to any of the cams/seminars in Europe or the IKC at Boston, problem is I have a big trip to my brother's place this year and there's no money for anything else.

And I didn't get a penny from the Xmas lottery:wah: :wah:


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 4, 2003)

There's also an Erik Paulson seminar in Houston, Tx on March 1st...(mouth watering..., that dude is bad!)

jb:asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 5, 2003)

DKI in May if fiscally possible. We'll see.

IKC at Boston? When? I'll have to look into that :boing2:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jan 5, 2003)

Gotta admit, I have so much on my plate to learn at Larry's I don't need to go anywhere else.     Frank will be at the studio in two weeks so I'm hoping to get some mat time with him, so he can call me some more names LOL.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Mike (Jan 5, 2003)

[QUOTE
IKC at Boston? When? I'll have to look into that [/QUOTE] 

International Karate Championships 
When: July 31, 2003 - August 3, 2003 
Where: Boston, MA


----------



## Mikey (Jan 5, 2003)

Is nobody going to Frank Trejo's International Martial Arts Championships in Febuary???????
I know I'm going..............Well hopefully.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *DKI in May if fiscally possible. We'll see.
> 
> IKC at Boston? When? I'll have to look into that :boing2: *



I knew I had the link somewhere http://www.csmartweb.com/ikc2003/ikc2003.htm

I'm jealouuuuuus of all you attending camps and seminar guys!!!!!!


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Gotta admit, I have so much on my plate to learn at Larry's I don't need to go anywhere else.     Frank will be at the studio in two weeks so I'm hoping to get some mat time with him, so he can call me some more names LOL.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Hey Clyde,

At the level your at (6th Degree) what kind of material does Mr. Tatum have you work on? You've already gone through the system several times over. When you say "so much to learn" do you just mean the "continued pursuit of effortless perfection" as one of my instructors says or is Mr. Tatum actually teaching you another "phase" of the system? Or have you been assigned a topic to explore and expand upon, "reality in combat" for Kenpo perhaps? Also does this just happen during the advanced class or do you actually have regularly scheduled private lessons with him? 

Interesting topic, was just curious..

Thanks, jb


----------



## Kirk (Jan 6, 2003)

I forgot to mention that Tim Hartman is having a seminar in
Dallas in March that I'd like to attend.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Hey Clyde,
> 
> At the level your at (6th Degree) what kind of material does Mr. Tatum have you work on? You've already gone through the system several times over. When you say "so much to learn" do you just mean the "continued pursuit of effortless perfection" as one of my instructors says or is Mr. Tatum actually teaching you another "phase" of the system? Or have you been assigned a topic to explore and expand upon, "reality in combat" for Kenpo perhaps? Also does this just happen during the advanced class or do you actually have regularly scheduled private lessons with him?
> ...



Good questions and hard to answer but I'll give it a go.   Yes, I've been thru the system many times, forms, techniques, sets, but there is so much more in each of them to glean information from that it's an endless pursuit as you'd say.    You ask if Larry is teaching me another "phase" of the system, yes, a deeper understanding of the existing parts and variations of above.  Myself, I'm on my own mission of CISOTIC (constantly in search of truth in combat) Kenpo and seek to further my knowledge of reversals and enhancements of techniques and reality of combat.   No, I don't have regularly scheduled lessons, I'm learning now more from teaching others than just more input, but he pulls me aside at every oppurtunity and uses me as a sounding board for ideas.   That in itself is usually enough for me to carry on on my own from there, which is usually brain overloaaaaaad when he does that.    Larry and I discussed this issue Saturday as a matter of fact.   The fire that burns for your  need to learn to increase your skills  is by the student's desire for the same.    I try to teach everyone to my level and beyond and it just keeps enhancing my abilities,  more a symbiotic relationship.    

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## D_Brady (Jan 6, 2003)

Clyde, That was by far one of the most profound statements if herd in long time( The FIRE that burns for your need to learn to increase your skills is by the students desire for the same.) 

  Thank you.


       Respectfully Dan Brady


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *Clyde, That was by far one of the most profound statements if herd in long time( The FIRE that burns for your need to learn to increase your skills is by the students desire for the same.)
> 
> Thank you.
> ...



Thanks Dan, I usually don't get compliments anymore cuz I'm too negative LOL.   Tell Paul Hi for me and give him a big hug.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 8, 2003)

I wouldn't say you were too negative Clyde.  I would say that you are just realistic.  

Have a great day!

Jeff


----------



## Kirk (Jan 8, 2003)

I'd say straight to the point, and honest.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 9, 2003)

I agree with that too!


----------



## brianhunter (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Thanks Dan, I usually don't get compliments anymore cuz I'm too negative LOL.   Tell Paul Hi for me and give him a big hug.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Clyde, 

You are alright I dont care what everyone says about you :0) Just kidding, to me brutal honesty is a good quality sometimes.


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm looking forward to the Pacific Northwest Reunion of Warriors.  With Sifu John Smith, Sigung Labounty, Professor Sepulveda, Professor White, Sifu Henderson, and Dr. Crimi, how could one possibly go wrong?


----------

